# SG Contract Changes



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Found on the Bathroom Wall :innocent:

Pg 1 and 2

*Vendor Acknowledgement Form​Confidentiality Clause​*As an independent contractor for Safeguard Properties Management, LLC (“Safeguard”), I shall keep and
maintain any and all information I receive from Safeguard (“Confidential Information”) on a confidential basis.
Confidential Information includes, but is not limited to, information relating to properties, the financial status of
the property holder (i.e., eviction proceedings), the status of the property itself (i.e., foreclosure, default, etc.),
loan information of any kind, and any pricing-related information or any information regarding the compensation I
receive from Safeguard for work and services performed and assignments I have or am performing relating to a
property. I understand and agree that any information concerning pricing or compensation is considered to be
a trade secret and Safeguard intellectual property.
Copying, using, distributing, or any other type or manner of disclosing Confidential Information to any third
party, including but not limited to property holders, without the prior written consent of Safeguard’s CEO, is
strictly prohibited. This prohibition shall apply to any type or manner of unauthorized communication, whether
verbal, written or electronic. Electronic communication includes, but is not limited to, communication or data
transmitted by email, chat room, internet, blogs, and instant or text messaging. Any unauthorized use or
communication may subject me to civil and/or criminal penalties under applicable federal, state or local law,
injunctive relief, and shall result in my and/or my organization being removed from Safeguard’s contractor list.
In the event I engage subcontractors to perform services on my behalf for Safeguard, I agree to require all such
parties, as a condition to their engagement, to agree to be bound by provisions substantially identical to those
included in this Acknowledgement relating to the treatment of Confidential Information.​*General Acknowledgements​Relationship Status​*I understand and acknowledge that I and any of my employees, subcontractors, or subcontractor’s employees, will
be working as an independent contractor and neither the completion of Safeguard’s vendor application nor
anything in this acknowledgment shall be construed as creating an employee, employer, agency, partnership, or
joint venture relationship between me or any of my agents, employees and Safeguard or its affiliates. As an
independent contractor, I understand that Safeguard is interested only in the results achieved through the services
provided. I further understand and acknowledge that as an inspector/vendor/contractor performing work for
Safeguard I will remain an independent vendor/contractor and not become an employee of Safeguard.
Additionally, I understand and acknowledge that no vendor has the right to receive work from Safeguard, and that
work shall be awarded based on performance. My compliance with rules and regulations applicable to the work
performed, including those imposed by laws, regulations and ordinances, shall not affect my status as an
independent contractor.​*Receipt of Inspector/Contractor Procedures Manual​*I acknowledge that:​​​​​I have received and reviewed the Safeguard Properties Management, LLC (“Safeguard”)
Inspector/Contractor Procedures Manual (“Manual”) appropriate to the services that I am
performing,​
​​​​I have read the Manual in its entirety, and​
​​​​I agree to comply with all policies and procedures set forth in the Manual.
I also understand that Safeguard reserves the right to update the Manual at any time, and I may access a
current copy of the Manual at any time via Vendor Web.​
*Vendor Acknowledgement Form
Additional Insured​*I am responsible for maintaining, at my own expense, workers’ compensation insurance, general liability
insurance, Errors & Omissions, automobile liability insurance, as required by Safeguard, and any other insurance
required by state laws, such as state unemployment program insurance.
In accordance with the insurance requirements in the Manual, I agree to name “Safeguard Properties
Management, LLC” as an additional insured under my insurance policies. I will provide certificates of insurance
at Safeguard’s request.​*Background Checks​*I understand that Safeguard requires a background check on myself, and I hereby authorize such a background
check and agree to provide any necessary information upon request. I also understand that, in addition to
myself, Safeguard requires a background check on my employees, subcontractors, subcontractors’ employees,
and any individual performing services pursuant to a Safeguard work order (“Work Order”). I understand that
before any individual may perform services pursuant to a Work Order, the individual must have the background
check completed and compliant with the requirements below, and that I am responsible for such compliance.
The background check must consist of the following:​​​​​Confirm eligibility to work (such as a social security trace)​
​​​​Criminal background check
I understand that all individuals performing Work Orders must be eligible to work in the United States,
regardless of the individual’s employer, and that results from any background check must be individually
assessed. Safeguard does not permit individuals to perform services pursuant to a Work Order if a felony has
been committed in the last 10 years (or for the time period permitted by state law) that is related to the
following:​
​​​​A person convicted of, or pleads guilty, nolo contendere or no contest to, or enters a pre-trial diversion
program or similar program for, any criminal offense involving dishonesty, breach of trust, or money
laundering, including but not limited to burglary, embezzlement, misappropriation, wrongful taking or
us, fraud, espionage, theft, falsification, racketeering, robbery, and tax evasion;​
​​​​A conviction relating to violence or intimidation, including without limitation physical or sexual
contract, force, assault, battery, kidnapping, murder, or torture; or​
​​​​A conviction of any sexual offense, including but not limited to rape and other felony sex crimes.
For every Work Order submitted, I understand that I must track the individuals completing each work order such
that Safeguard or their representatives may review the background checks of those individuals for compliance to
the background check requirements. Additionally, I understand and acknowledge that this may be audited at any
time and that I will provide necessary documentation to Safeguard within 3 days.
I agree to comply with the requirements of the Fair Credit Reporting Act with regard to the background checks.
I will permit Safeguard to review the results of any background check upon request. To the extent that I require
an employee or subcontractor to complete a disclosure and authorization form under the Fair Credit Reporting
Act, I will state in the disclosure and authorization form that the results of the background check may be​
provided to Safeguard upon request.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Pg 3 and 4

*Vendor Acknowledgement Form
Chargebacks​*In the event Safeguard determines that it is necessary to recover funds from my business, Safeguard may, at its
option, seek recovery of such funds against any or all of my work orders, and such recovery is not limited to any
particular work order, and Safeguard may pursue a collection action against my business.​*Choice of Law​*I consent to the jurisdiction of the courts of Cuyahoga County, Ohio and waive any objection to proper venue
thereto.​*Compliance with Laws/Guidelines​*I represent and warrant to Safeguard that my performance of services shall observe and comply with all
applicable federal, state or local laws, rules, regulations, ordinances or guidelines and, without limitation, shall
not violate any laws and regulations governing or concerning: (1) Fair Lending, including without limitation
the Fair Housing Act, the Equal Credit Opportunity Act, the Home Mortgage Disclosure Act, the Community
Reinvestment Act and all implementing regulations as well as all other applicable federal, state and local laws,
rules and regulations governing Fair Lending; (2) utility shutoff and connection; water meters; removal and
storage of motor vehicles or watercraft; vacant, occupied or abandoned property, and; eviction and storage of
personal property; (3) Conventional (CV, FNMA, FHLMC), FHA, VA, HUD, and REO Guidelines, as well as
Safeguard policies and guidelines, local ordinances and codes; and (4) safety, health, discrimination in
employment, wages, fair employment practices or equal employment opportunity.
I understand and acknowledge that my failure to do so may result in damages to Safeguard and/or its
clients and that I shall be liable and responsible for said damages. I understand and acknowledge that I may, at
Safeguard’s sole discretion, be required to reimburse all costs directly or indirectly incurred by Safeguard as a
consequence of any said damages sustained by Safeguard and any other parties.​*Ethics Hotline​*As an independent contractor of Safeguard, I have an obligation to promptly report problems or concerns
involving ethical or compliance violations directly to Safeguard’s Ethics Hotline, accessible 24 hours a day, at 1-
855-271-2686, or online at​​​​safeguardproperties.ethicspoint.com. The Ethics Hotline is a means to report any
violations or suspected violations relating to Safeguard’s Vendor Standards of Conduct. The information I
provide will be submitted on a confidential and anonymous basis if I so choose.​
*Indemnification​*I agree to indemnify, defend, and hold harmless Safeguard against all claims, liabilities, costs and expenses,
including, without limitation, litigation costs, attorney’s fees, settlement costs, judgments, taxes, interest,
penalties or fines, resulting from and including, but not limited to:​​​​​My, and/or my employees, and/or my subcontractor’s failure to obtain, maintain, and timely renew the
insurance policies required by Safeguard; or​
​​​​My failure to name Safeguard Properties Management, LLC as an additional insured under my insurance
policies; or​
​​​​My, and/or my employees, and/or my subcontractor’s placing a lien on any property for which they
performed work on my behalf for Safeguard; or​
*Vendor Acknowledgement Form​*​​​​My, and/or my employees, and/or my subcontractor’s failure to properly store and/or dispose of
documents that may contain personal information; or​
​​​​My, and/or my employees, and/or my subcontractor’s failure to properly store and/or dispose of personal
property; or​
​​​​My, and/or my employees, and/or my subcontractor’s failure to obtain/maintain all licenses, permits
and/or certifications as required by industry and/or governing authorities, or​
​​​​My, and/or my employees, and/or my subcontractor’s failure to comply with the Confidentiality Clause
set forth herein.​
​​​​My, and/or my employees, and/or my subcontractor’s failure to comply with background check
requirements and qualification of individuals to perform services pursuant to a Work Order.​
*Licensing, Permits and Certifications​*I understand and acknowledge that I am responsible for obtaining and maintaining any and all licenses, permits
and/or certifications that are required by industry and/or governing authorities to complete work assigned by
Safeguard. Additionally, I understand and acknowledge that this is a requirement that may be audited at any time.
If asked to provide, I will have to submit a copy of all licenses and/or certifications to Safeguard within 3 business
days.​*Lien Waiver​*I hereby waive any right to claim any liens, including mechanic’s liens, against any property (or improvements
thereon) upon which I perform work, in order to secure payment for the services furnished. In addition, I shall
obtain a Lien Waiver from all of my subcontractors who I hire to perform work for Safeguard on my behalf. Said
Lien Waiver shall be the same as that described herein.​*Privacy and Personal Information​*I understand and acknowledge that work orders and documents supplied to me in order to complete work for
Safeguard may contain personal information. It is my responsibility to properly store and dispose of these
documents appropriately when I have completed work and uploaded order information to Vendor Web (e.g.
documents will be shredded, incinerated, etc.).​*Taxes and Benefits​*I understand, as an independent contractor, that I will be responsible for payment of all federal, state and local
taxes with respect to all payments made to me or on my behalf by Safeguard. I understand that will not be eligible
to participate in any benefit programs of Safeguard, including group health insurance, workers’ compensation
coverage, unemployment insurance or other employee benefits programs.
If any portion of this acknowledgement is held unenforceable, then such provision will be modified to reflect the
parties’ intention. All remaining provisions shall remain in full force and effect.
Company Name: _______________________________________
Signature: ___________________________________________
Printed: _____________________________________________
Date: _______________________________________________​Vendor Code: _________________________________________


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Now how many fools will sign this? This reminds me of the old "coal miners stores" where you will never get ahead, you can't talk about it and the want to reconfirm that YOU understand that YOU have no rights.

I believe that ALL the Nationals and Regionals know that a hellstorm is coming their way from many institutions and contractors. They are trying to scare anyone from talking....Way to late for that!

Say hello to the IRS, State Work Comp Pools, Social Security Administration, Private lawsuits and the future Congressional hearings that will soon follow! 

If you want this industry to change? Contact your Senator and/or Congressman/woman and tell them of the HUGE waste of taxpayers funds in order to keep the SG CEO's in their mansions and yachts.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

This had me ROTFLMFAO!! 

"Lien Waiver
I hereby waive any right to claim any liens, including mechanic’s liens, against any property (or improvements thereon) upon which I perform work, in order to secure payment for the services furnished.* In addition, I shall obtain a Lien Waiver from all of my subcontractors who I hire to perform work for Safeguard on my behalf. Said Lien Waiver shall be the same as that described herein."*

Ask your plumber, Electrician, Mold Specialist for a Lien Waiver. Go ahead, Try it! Most trades people here are busy enough they don't want to mess with Repo's anyways. Ask em to sign a lien waiver and i can here it now, "GO TO HELL!"


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> This had me ROTFLMFAO!!
> 
> "Lien Waiver
> I hereby waive any right to claim any liens, including mechanic’s liens, against any property (or improvements thereon) upon which I perform work, in order to secure payment for the services furnished.* In addition, I shall obtain a Lien Waiver from all of my subcontractors who I hire to perform work for Safeguard on my behalf. Said Lien Waiver shall be the same as that described herein."*
> ...


 
so how many FNG`s still sign on with them after reading this? I would love to see SG crash and burn like FAS!


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

You guys act like this is something new, I have been a SG vendor for 6 years and they make you sign this trash every year.

I'm in Michigan and blanket lein wavier don't stand up in court, and that section they make you sign about changing the legal venue to ohio doesn't stand up in court when it comes to Construction work. 



STARBABY said:


> so how many FNG`s still sign on with them after reading this? I would love to see SG crash and burn like FAS!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If anyone signs this they are just stupid.
There is no way to be diplomatic about it...period....


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> You guys act like this is something new, I have been a SG vendor for 6 years and they make you sign this trash every year.
> 
> I'm in Michigan and blanket lein wavier don't stand up in court, and that section they make you sign about changing the legal venue to ohio doesn't stand up in court when it comes to Construction work.



They are calling out Social Media, Text Messages Etc. now. I have seen former SG contracts as they have been hounding me to work for them for years and they read NOTHING like this. 2 years ago my attorney said i would be a fool to sign up with them. It's only worse now. I don't think too many of you seek legal council on anything which will eventually bite you in the azz................


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> You guys act like this is something new, I have been a SG vendor for 6 years and they make you sign this trash every year.
> 
> I'm in Michigan and blanket lein wavier don't stand up in court, and that section they make you sign about changing the legal venue to ohio doesn't stand up in court when it comes to Construction work.


It is easy to say it will not stand up in court, but you still have to pay to play and prove that it won't. And I am not going to spend $20,000+ on a lawyer to prove this. It would be a Pyrrhic victory at best.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I don't think too many of you seek legal council on anything which will eventually bite you in the azz................







When my insurance agent explained to me exactly how badly I could get SCREWED just from this section alone.............



> *Indemnification​**I agree to indemnify, defend, and hold harmless Safeguard against all claims, liabilities, costs and expenses,
> including, without limitation,* litigation costs, attorney’s fees, settlement costs, judgments, taxes, interest,
> penalties or fines,​



ESPECIALLY the red high lighted area........ I was done with doing P&P for nationals and regionals.



Never mind the rest of their contract.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> When my insurance agent explained to me exactly how badly I could get SCREWED just from this section alone.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. For those that don't comprehend legal talk, You pay for your attorney AND THEIRS!!!!!!!!!!!! They will file on your E&O for attorney costs and your stuck with the deductible.......


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Where it says relationship status, at first I thought they were gonna wanna know if I was married or available ; )


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep, there are plenty o' folks out there that will sign the contract without reading or understanding most of it. A loy of contractors don't even know what "additional insured" really means until a claim has been filed.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> You guys act like this is something new, I have been a SG vendor for 6 years and they make you sign this trash every year.
> 
> I'm in Michigan and blanket lein wavier don't stand up in court, and that section they make you sign about changing the legal venue to ohio doesn't stand up in court when it comes to Construction work.


 
Kind of what I figured! but I have never took one of them to court before


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> Where it says relationship status, at first I thought they were gonna wanna know if I was married or available ; )


 
they want to make sure you`ll be ready for the screwwing!:thumbup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm thinking now all those that "willingly" and blindly just went along with the frickin' "tracking software" have no clue that if it's on their phone SG has access to your tests......
may be overreaching...but am I?????


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I'm thinking now all those that "willingly" and blindly just went along with the frickin' "tracking software" have no clue that if it's on their phone SG has access to your tests......
> may be overreaching...but am I?????


I could be wrong but as far as I known sg doesn't use tracking software thru your phones. I have never had a request for any cell phone info.

Sg even uses a 3rd party payment system so they can't even attempt to keep money from you. I known not every vendor is allowed access to this system but we have been using it for some time.

I know fas has tracking software


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SG pays via 3rd party to cut down on charge backs???????????


Sure didn't use a 3rd party when I worked for them.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> SG pays via 3rd party to cut down on charge backs???????????
> 
> 
> Sure didn't use a 3rd party when I worked for them.


They just announced starting direct deposit through a third party for their largest vendors, working their way down. Is this what you are referring to?


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I have been NOT signing a contract with FAS for years now and dont care. They cant figure out their finces and HATE IT when we get on this forum and divulge the pricing. Suck What ?? They expect us to report the lot sizes on th eyards and for what reason ... so they can beat me down ?? NO you want to beat me down you waste your time and look on zillow. Tghey want us to report when we replace lights, covers and now batteries in smoke detectors. at NO COST to us so htey can collect from the client NO just figure it out that you have caused it and are making the decision really easy for us to not sign th econtracts and leave your self holding all the money with no one to do it. Don't sign and see what happens to these ridiculous contracts.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

They have been using it for about year now. We have been using it for about 6 months. I love it, you get paid in 15 days on most orders.

I do a ton of insurance and claims work for them, so it work a lot faster than the old way of sending FedEx/ups checks 





SwiftRes said:


> They just announced starting direct deposit through a third party for their largest vendors, working their way down. Is this what you are referring to?


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm not signing. Lets let the chips fall where they may...


----------



## SkilledS2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

Just received an email saying if this new agreement is not signed, work will be discontinued. The generic email started with "vendors". 

I would love to know how many didn't sign it. I didn't.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

me neither


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They just contacted us a few days ago asking if we would talke over a zone of grass cuts for them. 300+. The previous guy must have wised up and I don't ignore my own advise, so I said "no".


----------

